# no luck



## dinstaar (Jan 22, 2003)

fished grano, landing 3 and below the dam without any luck. fished minnows and wax worms on a glowing jighead :eyeroll:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

fished for 4 hours last night around grano and only pulled 1. the slowness continues.


----------

